# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  صور من معرض سوفكس 2012

## معاذ ملحم

*صور من معرض سوفكس 2012
*
افتتح جلالة الملك عبدالله  الثاني القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة في قاعدة الملك عبدالله الاول الجوية  اليوم الثلاثاء فعاليات معرض معدات قوات العمليات الخاصة سوفكس 2012 والذي  يعد اكبر معرض متخصص في مجال العمليات الخاصة والأمن القومي على مستوى  المنطقة والعالم.

*وتاليا صور من المعرض ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

رائع جداً 
فخر كبير لإلنا .. الله حيهم نشامى الوطن 
مشكور معاذ على التغطية

----------


## مادلين

مشكور كتير 
والله يخليلنا الملك  ااااااامين

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*صور رائعة 

معاذ ملحم مبدع بإنتقاء مواضيع تغطي أخبار أردننا الغالي 

شاكرة لكَ جهودك يا نشمي*

----------

